# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil, BiP'te Koşar Adım ilerliyor

## atoybil

İsrail, BİP'te Koşar Adım İlerliyor 

İsrail, Büyük İsrail Projesiğni hızlandırdı. 
Pakistanğla tartışmalı bir yakınlaşmaya adım atan, Tunusğa diplomatik atak yapan İsrail, Dubai'de son haftalarda mensupları resmi olarak işadamı şeklinde tanıtılan ''gizli bir diplomatik misyon'' açtı.

İsrail'in Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri'nin (BAE) başkenti Dubai'de gizli bir diplomatik misyon açtığı iddia edildi. İsrail, Dubai'de son haftalarda mensupları resmi olarak işadamı şeklinde tanıtılan ''gizli bir diplomatik misyon'' açtı. 

İsrail Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Mark Regev, bu iddiayı yalanlarken, Haaretz gazetesi, üç İsrailli diplomat ve yabancı ülkelerin pasaportlarına sahip eşlerinin, yerel makamların onayıyla Dubai'ye geldiklerini yazdı. Gazete, BAE'nin İsrailli yüksek teknoloji şirketleri için önemli bir ekonomik potansiyele sahip olduğunun altını çizerek, tanınmasa da bu gizli misyonun ''büyük bir başarı'' olduğu değerlendirmesinde bulundu. 
Haaretz, BAE ve diğer Arap ülkelerindeki muhalefetin eleştirileri oklarından kurtulmak için diplomatik misyonun gizli tutulduğunu yazdı. 

İsrail'in Türkiye dışında Müslüman ülkelerden Mısır, ürdün ve Moritanya ile büyükelçi düzeyinde diplomatik ilişkisi bulunuyor.

Sıra sıra, ilerliyorlar
İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Tunus'a gidecek. İsrail'in Gazze'den çekilme sonrası Arap dünyasıyla ilişkileri geliştirme atağı devam ediyor. Son olarak Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın arabuluculuğunda İstanbul'da gerçekleşen görüşmede Pakistan'la ilk kez üst düzey bir diplomatik ilişki kuran İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı, önümüzdeki aylarda da Tunus'a diplomatik bir ziyaret gerçekleştiriyor. 

İsrailli diplomatik yetkililer Dışişleri Bakanı Silvan şalom'u Kasım ayında Tunus'a bir ziyaret gerçekleştireceğini duyurdu. şalom'un ziyareti 2000 yılından bu yana Tunus'a yapılacak ilk ziyaret olma özelliğini taşıyor. Dışişleri Bakanı şalom'a Ulaştırma Bakanı Dayla Itzik'in de eşlik edeceği gezide, bakanlar Tunus'ta düzenlenecek uluslar arası bilimsel bir konferansa katılacak.

Asefi, Pakistan-İsrail yakınlaşmasını eleştirdi
üte yandan, İran Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Hamid Rıza Asefi, Pakistan Dışişleri Bakanı Hurşit Mahmud Kasuri'nin İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Silvan şalom ile yaptığı görüşmeyi ''kabul edilemez bir eylem'' olarak değerlendirdiklerini söyledi. 

Asefi, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Pakistan ve İsrail dışişleri bakanlarının İstanbul'da yaptıkları görüşmeye değindi ve Pakistan'ın girişiminin kendilerini ''çok şaşırttığını'' ifade etti. 

Pakistan'ın önceden Filistin halkını destekleme yönünde iyi bir tutumu olduğunu belirten Asefi, ''Bu girişime bir anlam vermek mümkün değil'' diye konuştu.

Pakistan'ın İsrail'e karşı yeni girişiminin kendileri açısından ''kabul edilemez bir eylem'' olduğunu söyleyen Asefi, Pakistan'ın Arap ve İslam dünyasının koşullarını dikkate alması gerektiğini belirtti. İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı ile görüşülmesi konusundaki düşüncelerini Pakistan'a ileteceklerini kaydeden Asefi, ''Bu görüşme, İran'da, Arap ve İslam dünyasında tedirginliğe neden olmuştur'' dedi. 

Pakistan Dışişleri Bakanı Kasuri ile İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı şalom, 1 Eylül'de İstanbul'da bir araya gelmişti. 
(Milli Gazete)

----------

